# stolen shrimp



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi apc im new to this forum because some people from the last forum were criminals and i had several shrimp stolen in the past several months well it happened again i was gone for 1 day really from sat the 14 at 9:30 pm untill i checked things over today at 4 pm that when i noticed about 60.00 worth of shrimp stolen . needless to say im mad i live in an apartment and will soon be talking about it with the landlord but untill then . why not debate why im getting my shrimp stolen and figute out who it really is this is frustrating cause i put effort into what i do and definately dont deserve it !


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I feel for you. I have had shrimp stolen from me too. But it was not from a fish tank. It was from a plate. At a restaurant.

I looked to the side and when I looked down at my plate 3 of 5 where gone. At least yours could have jumped out of the tank or something, but mine where definitely stolen!

I felt really bad. I talked to the manager and all. 

I know the feeling of having your shrimp stolen.


----------



## OSagent23 (Jun 24, 2013)

What do you mean some people from the last forum were criminals? Are you suggesting someone from another forum stole your shrimp?

Do you think that maybe your shrimp might have died or got stuck in the filter or something of that nature?


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

i guess youre suggesting they died is that correct no problem thats your opinion!!!


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

niko thanks for the help but nice try


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

wow this niko guy is clever


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum but perhaps you need to explain your post. No offense, but are you seriously telling that someone broke into your home and stole nothing but some shrimp? And how do you know it's someone from the forum and not your landlord or another resident or something. Or like suggested before, shrimp can jump or die (and when died they'll eat eachother in a few hours. If they are really stolen I hope you find whoever did it, but you must admit that it sounds like a strange story.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

well to be honest with you whomever it is isnt breaking into the house they have keys wrongfully..


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, this post is amusing so far!

I'd like to hear more background on this issue.


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Have you noticed hairballs around the apartment??? Or did you add some plant material that may have allowed the thief access?
Or did momma need a new pair of shoes and overheard you and the local pet shop owner bartering over the value of your shrimp?

That last one was how i got my allowance trimmed.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

natefol said:


> Hi apc im new to this forum because some people from the last forum were criminals and i had several shrimp stolen in the past several months well it happened again i was gone for 1 day really from sat the 14 at 9:30 pm untill i checked things over today at 4 pm that when i noticed about 60.00 worth of shrimp stolen . needless to say im mad i live in an apartment and will soon be talking about it with the landlord but untill then . why not debate why im getting my shrimp stolen and figute out who it really is this is frustrating cause i put effort into what i do and definately dont deserve it !


Theft is a serious accusation. If someone burglarized your home, it is a matter for the police, not APC.

We do not bad-mouth other forums here, and we do not call other people criminals, whether we name them or not.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

how bold of you michael the accusation isnt the problem .. but the crime is


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Do any of the people below look familiar? Look closely.

The last one seems the most suspicious to me.


----------



## Hoody32 (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't feel bad man. I told my girl that I couldn't find an endlers livebearer, she told me to look for it... Like I didn't already! How else would I know it wasn't there?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

bath salts?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

So let me get this straight:

________________________________________________________________________________________
Shrimp thief gets to know you from the internet. Materializes him/herself from virtual to old school reality.

Finds out your habits and schedule.

Gets in your apartment. Fish net/baggies/rag(see below) ready in hand.

Catches not one but a bunch of shrimp with swift precise motions.

Cleans up water spills/drips from tank glass, stand, and floor.

Vanishes in thin air (back to virtual reality possibly).
________________________________________________________________________________________

Is that were we start or I got some details wrong?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Aah, the internet! You gotta love it!


----------



## alexfdj (Sep 11, 2013)

op2:


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

niko said:


> Shrimp thief gets to know you from the internet. Materializes him/herself from virtual to old school reality.


Yup, that's about right, niko! Didn't you know they have an app for that these days?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

An app. I see.

Does it materialize you anywhere you want in a 3D form or it is you in 2D? Like a cardboard cutout.

Then it very well the thief could be him. That's ok, he is the coolest guy ever:









Just before I thought you where safe this 2D thing materialized in your living room and stole your shrimp:









And yes, there is worst:









Using the cell phone app they found a shrimp. Is that your shrimp?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

And here you can see the shrimp have ganged up and stolen the thief's eyes! So he may never harm another shrimp again.










Also, he didn't steal the shrimp - he is the shrimp.

-Michael



niko said:


>


----------



## lonesomeshark (May 2, 2013)

Your shrimp called aquileaks. They are holed up in a seaport and seeking refugee status from a tank that does not have an extradition treaty with your tank. Sounds like a cover up.


----------



## OSagent23 (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder when was the last time you took your medication.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

I honeslty did not think I would find this kind of comedy here. This made my day


----------



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

Makes me want to be the Sherlock Holmes of the aquarium crimes!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hm, Aqua Holmes & Waterson sounds ok but doesn't really roll off the tongue.

Here's a better idea - become a broker of old aquarium crap. There is an actual guy that I heard of that makes a living (I think) dealing with antique aquarium equipment. Many items are the best example of tasteless gadgetry but the history of the aquarium hobby is indeed fascinating. Click on any text you can't even begin reading (like I do when I go to Japanese websites):
http://www.glassbox-history.ru

Since I gradually led you to this point here is the punch line:

*The shrimp theft that started this thread could very well be the first ornamental shrimp theft in the history of this hobby.*

Aren't we all happy to be witnesses to such a historic event?!?


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

:rapture:
Clearly, this case can be explained by swamp gas. Ask the authorities.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty herb made my day


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

I like Zapins comment even more so geez i wish


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

lol saw this on other forum as well... lucky this isnt Tpt or they will banned u already. lol


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

then i would rather be banned lol np !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok then.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Cavan Allen said:


> Ok then.


"Ok then" your banned? I'm not a very serious person in real life myself, but I think the forum will be a mess if everyone is posting posts like this. Assuming this was a nonsense post. I treated it like a serious post in the beginning but I can't imagine it adds anything to the forum so: :closed_2:?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

We generally keep a tight lid on stuff like this, but you have to admit it was somewhat amusing. Don't expect to see much more like this... 

Yes, closed.


----------

